# What is my monthly (how to calculate)?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I am so confused by all this. Sorry about being long winded.

What is my monthly salary as far as the MOM is concerned (7667.39 or 8306.33)?

I have been here 5 months. My pay is 7,667.39 SD times 13 disbursements a year or 99676.07 SD a year. 

Therefore my average monthly salary for the year is 8306.33 SD. 

For a type 'P1' EP I must earn 8000 SD a month. For type 'P2' I must earn only 4000 SD a month. My pass does not say if it is 'P1' or 'P2'. How can I know, and is there any difference that I need to know about? 

My girlfriend has a Q pass, and she has had it for 2 years. She has never had a WP. She makes just under $3000 a month, but also gets 13 checks, so the average is over $3000. We do not need permission to marry, right? I am talking next year or so.

Some other questions:

I have plenty of money in my retirement accounts back in the USA. I am 47, and have no dependents. My parents are deceased. Can I get PR?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The MOM provides clear income definitions here. (Hint: MOM doesn't usually ask for _average_ monthly salary. Read the instructions and follow them.)

I think if you log onto EP Online -- you need a SingPass to do that -- it'll tell you what type of pass you have. Your in-principle approval letter will also provide that information.

Permission to marry? I don't know what you mean by that. You can ask her mother and/or father if that's what you mean. You should ask her if she'll marry you, of course.  There's no income requirement to marry. _After_ marriage you or she may have _additional_ immigration-related _options_, such as a DP.

I offered an opinion on PR in the other thread you started.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Permission to marry? I don't know what you mean by that. You can ask her mother and/or father if that's what you mean. You should ask her if she'll marry you, of course.  There's no income requirement to marry. _After_ marriage you or she may have _additional_ immigration-related _options_, such as a DP.


Hahahaha

I thought I would marry her in her sleep! [joke]  Nah, I wanted to know if the government required permission.

Thanx for the answer and the laugh!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher: if either of the party was / is on a Work Permit, they need permission from MOM, to marry a Singaporean / PR .. 

BTW, linuxpro: if you are on an EP, your pass will denote the category - and note this - pay is NOT the only qualifier for the passes - so you may earn 8,000 and end up in P2, if MOM sees it fit ...


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> if you are on an EP, your pass will denote the category - and note this - pay is NOT the only qualifier for the passes - so you may earn 8,000 and end up in P2, if MOM sees it fit ...


My pass does not say. I looked up my old documentation. I have a P2.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> BBCWatcher: if either of the party was / is on a Work Permit, they need permission from MOM, to marry a Singaporean / PR ..


Neither individual is a Singaporean or PR in this case, and I was answering the question on that basis.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Neither individual is a Singaporean or PR in this case, and I was answering the question on that basis.


me is not disputing you 

Just clarifying the misconception about the 'permission to marry' business


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> I have been here 5 months. My pay is 7,667.39 SD times 13 disbursements a year or 99676.07 SD a year.


For MOM, only monthly salary counts - not a division of annual pay .. 

They don't consider allowances, end of contract pay, AWS, Bonus etc. etc .. as these are all optional stuff, which a company may decide not to pay you - using one excuse or other .. and by law, they can get away with it .. though reputed companies don't do that .. 

I did work for a company who never paid AWS or any bonus, as somewhere in the contract they had built in the escape clauses .. 



Linuxpro said:


> I have plenty of money in my retirement accounts back in the USA. I am 47, and have no dependents. My parents are deceased. Can I get PR?


Unless you have 2 mil and can park it here, ICA is not bothered about any bank balances and .. it may be interesting to see the recent revised immigration policy has marked a reduction in PRs ..


----------

